# PC friert ein



## TS-JC (20. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Allgemeiner Titel, ich weiss, aber kp wie ichs dort genauer beschreiben soll.

Problem:
Bild hängt, Sound spielt bissle weiter, hängt dann auch.
Reset bewirkt das der PC (scheinbar) startet, aber kommt kein Bild.
Graka passiv gekühlt, CPU mitm dicken Artic Coolor, nichts übertaktet.
Ereignisanzeige steht nix, Bluescreen und Speicherabbild hab ich somit nicht.

Das Problem war schonmal vor 2 Wochen als der PC (wie jetzt) 3 Tage aus war. Sonst fast 24h am Tag an.
Vor 2 Wochen war nach 2 Abstürzen Ruhe, jetzt kommen die immer wieder.
Windows hab ich per altem Image aktualisiert, daran scheints nicht zu liegen.

Ich lasse grad paar StressTests laufen, bisher kein Erfolg.
3D Mark lasse ich gleich mal laufen...

Jemand ne Idee?
thx4help


EDIT:
PC Mark und 3D Mark liefen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2007)

Mh... du hast doch bestimmt die Temperaturen kontrolliert? Es gibt auch Programme, die die Temps protokollieren und abspeichern.


----------



## TS-JC (20. März 2007)

Nein habe ich nicht gemacht, habe nur nach einem der Hänger im Bios mal nachgeguckt, aber da war alles ok.

Ich habe ja auch nichts übertaktet.
Graka ist passiv gekühlt, und CPU isn Sempron 3000+ mit dem Artic Cooler drauf, das reicht locker.
Und Stresstests klappen ja auch alles, sowie 3D Mark.
Abgeschmiert ist der PC aber beim Surfen oder Video gucken, also nix wo er sonderlich angetrengt ist.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2007)

mh... nicht sonderlich geeignet für eine Ferndiagnose... Von der Hardware scheints ja in Ordnung zu sein...


----------



## TS-JC (21. März 2007)

Ich kaufe mir morgen erstmal nen 2. RAM Riegel. Werde da direkt mal den Support fragen wenn ich schon Vor-Ort bin.
Sollte ich bis dahin wieder einen Ausfall haben werde ich mal nur den Neuen nehmen, somit kann ich zumindest das testen.

Alle Tests die ich gemacht habe liefen ohne Probleme ab.
memtest86, PC Mark, 3D Mark, Hot CPU, BurnInTest, Samsungs Festplattentool


----------



## TS-JC (22. März 2007)

Im Laden meinten die auch es wäre wohl der RAM.
Habe mir gestern einen 2. baugleichen Riegel gekauft und eingebaut, allerdings den neuen in Platz1 und den alten in Platz3, bei 2 gings irgendwie nicht, kp vielleicht war Staub drin.

Naja, heute Nacht lief 9h lang Memtest+ und hat keine Fehler gefunden bei 9 Durchgängen.


----------

